# Raising dKH



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Question ...

I just noticed that my dKH has recently took a nose dive to around 6 +/- 1.

Ca is at 410 and Mg is at around 1400, pH 8.30

How can I raise my alkalinity without severely shocking my system or changing other parameters to 9 dkh ??


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

You can safely raise alkalinity 1.4dkh / 24hrs.

Sodium bicarbonate is all you need.

The bulk reef supply calculator should get you pretty close. 

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/reef-calculator


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

To be safe, raise 0.5dkh per day.

Basically 6 days to bring it to 9.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Definitely slower is better.

Nothing good happens fast in this hobby. 

The reason I suggested a maximum of 1.4dkh per day was because that is what BRS suggests.



> Avoid increasing alkalinity levels more than 0.5meq/lt or 1.4 dKH per day, if necessary spread the suggested dose out and test between doses.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Definitely slower is better.
> 
> Nothing good happens fast in this hobby.
> 
> The reason I suggested a maximum of 1.4dkh per day was because that is what BRS suggests.


Don't get me wrong. I wasn't saying that 1.4 is bad, but like you said nothing good happens fast 

Good luck.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

gtareef said:


> To be safe, raise 0.5dkh per day.
> 
> Basically 6 days to bring it to 9.


-
+1. Wouldn't do anymore than 0.5dkh per day either.
-


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Note that while you are rasing ALK, CA will drop. So you need to dose more CA or at least closely monitor it as well.


----------



## Atomikk (Jul 18, 2013)

Also don't forget to check your magnesium. If you Mg is out of whack, your Ca and Alk will stay unbalanced. A key for a balanced Ca Alk ratio is Magnesium, at about 1200-1300 ppm.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

That's true with mag. I have great success with 1350-1450.


----------



## Atomikk (Jul 18, 2013)

gtareef said:


> That's true with mag. I have great success with 1350-1450.


I used to keep it at 1500-1600 to inhibit pest algae growth. The issue is coralline alage needs mag to grow, and depletes it the most.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike I've had the most success with sps with my new tank recently. I've been keeping sps for over 5 years and I'm keeping it at

Alk 7.3-7.7
Ca 410
Mag 1290-1350

I wouldn't try to raise alk too much if things are doing well. Figure out where your tank naturally balances and keep it steady.

Just my experiences though out the years 

-dan


----------

